# Outcast SpeckHead Tournament



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Outcast's annual speckhead tournament is here. Sign up for 25 bucks! Tournament lasts all month! Sign ups are now... good luck and Tight Lines


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Going today to sign up. Good luck to all that join.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Speckhead tournament*

There is still time to register.
So far the standings are 
Speckled Trout
1st-Tim Hardin-6.25
2nd-Josh Lim-6.06
3rd-Vacant

Sheepshead 
No fish weighed yet

This tournament is still wide open. Come enter. You must wait 24 hours to weigh a fish after you enter because the tournament has already started.


----------



## lazybones61 (May 5, 2016)

*SpecHead 2016*

Just got paid. 1st place Spec 6.25#
Thanks to Capt Chuck "Reel Job" for putting me on my best trout yet!


----------

